# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  ترمیم معدل دی یا خرداد؟

## KURAPIKA

سلام دوستان 
من دیپلمم برای سال ۱۴۰۰ هست و معدل نهاییم هم خیلی پایین شد تو یه سری دروس و با این تاثیر قطعی نیاز به ترمیم دارم.
پایم هم خوبه.بنظر شما اگه به جای دی خرداد شرکت کنم ممکنه که نهایی خرداد رو سخت تر و متفاوت تر از سالای قبل بگیرن؟
دی که سطح سوالاش شبیه خرداد و شهریوره.
خودم نظرم روی دی هست ولی چند نفر گفتن خرداد ترمیم کنم بهتره.کنکور اصلیم هم تیر هست.
دوست دارم نظر شما هم بدونم :Yahoo (105):

----------


## absolute_0

سلام
اینجور که به نظر میرسه این ازمون نهایی که شهریور ماه برگزار شده سطحش فرقی با ازمونای نهایی قبلی نداشته و سخت تر نشده و بازم در سطح همونا بوده   پس شاید بشه گفت خرداد و دی هم همین باشن چون اینجوری تراز دهی توی سطح برابری از ازمونا راحت تره
و شاید بعید باشه که خرداد سخت تر بشه و احتمالا همون قالبو حفظ میکنه
نظر خود من این بود که درسا رو بشه تقسیم کرد روی دی و خرداد
مثلا اینجوری که دروس تخصصی که توی کنکور هم هست رو بزارید برای خرداد ماه چون بالاخره تا اون موقع به خاطر کنکورم که شده دروس تخصصی رو خوندین و هدف خودتونم کنکور تیر هست و اماده ترین 
اون یکی درسا رو هم بهتره تقسیم کرد که خیلی فشار رو یکی از ماها نیفته
مثلا ۴ تا تخصصی رو بزارید برا تیر ماه و عمومیا رو با توجه به تسلطتون تقسیم کنید
این برنامه ای بود که خودم تو ذهنم داشتم که اگه مقدور بشه همینو انجام میدم

----------


## MAhUR_1400

دوست عزیز،ترمیم معدل خرداد رو ورداشتند.فقط دی و شهریور هست

----------


## Ali_T

*تا وقتی اون آیین نامه هست چی هست نیومده نمیشه تصمیم قطعی گرفت*

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام دوستان 
> من دیپلمم برای سال ۱۴۰۰ هست و معدل نهاییم هم خیلی پایین شد تو یه سری دروس و با این تاثیر قطعی نیاز به ترمیم دارم.
> پایم هم خوبه.بنظر شما اگه به جای دی خرداد شرکت کنم ممکنه که نهایی خرداد رو سخت تر و متفاوت تر از سالای قبل بگیرن؟
> دی که سطح سوالاش شبیه خرداد و شهریوره.
> خودم نظرم روی دی هست ولی چند نفر گفتن خرداد ترمیم کنم بهتره.کنکور اصلیم هم تیر هست.
> دوست دارم نظر شما هم بدونم


هرچی زودتر ، بهتر!

----------


## reza333

> سلام دوستان 
> من دیپلمم برای سال ۱۴۰۰ هست و معدل نهاییم هم خیلی پایین شد تو یه سری دروس و با این تاثیر قطعی نیاز به ترمیم دارم.
> پایم هم خوبه.بنظر شما اگه به جای دی خرداد شرکت کنم ممکنه که نهایی خرداد رو سخت تر و متفاوت تر از سالای قبل بگیرن؟
> دی که سطح سوالاش شبیه خرداد و شهریوره.
> خودم نظرم روی دی هست ولی چند نفر گفتن خرداد ترمیم کنم بهتره.کنکور اصلیم هم تیر هست.
> دوست دارم نظر شما هم بدونم





> دوست عزیز،ترمیم معدل خرداد رو ورداشتند.فقط دی و شهریور هست


این بی شرفا هر روز یک مصاحبه میکنن و یه چیز میگن ، دو سه هفته پیش از مسئولین اموزش پرورش مصاحبه کردن گفتن دیگه ترمیم معدل خرداد نداریم و فقط شهریور یا دی . حالا یکی دو روز پیش نمی دونم همون ادم یک دیگه مصاحبه کرده گفته چرا خرداد هم هست ‌. یعنی الان همه چیز روی هواست .
خلاصه که بهتره موقع اومدن ایین نامه نهایتا اواسط مهرماه برید اداره اموزش پرورش منطقه بگید میخام خرداد ترمیم کنم ، ببینی چی میگه . تا اون موقع هم مطالعه ی حداقل دو سه تا از درسای ترمیم معدل رو توی برنامت داشته باش که اگر قطعا گفتن نمیشه خرداد ترمیم کنی ، برای ترمیم دی کمی کارت پیش رفته باشه و غافلگیر نشی. البته انشاالله امیدواریم این مصوبه سراسر ظلم رو لغو کنیم

----------


## ahmad.jafari

دی ترمیم کن بره. خرداد بشین آزمون های سه روز یکبارت رو بده

----------


## Harrison

> دوست عزیز،ترمیم معدل خرداد رو ورداشتند.فقط دی و شهریور هست


سلام ببخشید کی اینو گفت؟

----------

